# wheeling up poly wire



## xl32 (Nov 11, 2015)

Is there a better way to wind up poly wire other than a geared wheel. I found that a harbor freight cord winder works best so far.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I've seen some electric winders for the poly wire but they're to expensive for me. I agree winding up anymore than a 1/4 mile is a pain with those geared winders. I wonder if a person could use a cordless drill to power a winder.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Here is one that is an electric winder. Also has one that is powered by a drill.

https://www.electricfencewinder.com/products/


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I have 2 O’ Briens geared winders. Hold 1600 feet. Pain in the arse but I just chalk it up to part of the rotational grazing fitness program.


----------



## NebTrac (Aug 12, 2014)

I made up one with ready rod and nuts and washers. Use discarded electrical spools (the small ones) and a cordless drill for short runs and a bigger drill with generator for longer runs.

I've rolled up over 1/4 mile wire with this set up. Drag small chain on other end for some tension.

Troy


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Not exactly the same but I made one for winding the wire up in the spring from the winter pastures.

Plastic spool that runs on a pipe that bolted on at a right angle to the tractor frame. Pulley lagged bolted to the spool and a hydraulic motor to run it, can sit in one spot and pull in a quarter mile of wire.


----------

